# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Will we ever decode dreams? My first BBC column - Discover Magazine (blog)

## Dream Guide Team

Discover Magazine (blog)*Will we ever decode dreams? My first BBC column**Discover Magazine (blog)*A small number of people have regular '*lucid* dreams', where they are aware that they are *dreaming* and can partially communicate with the outside world. Martin Dresler and Michael Czisch from the Max Planck Institute of Psychiatry exploited this rare *...***

----------

